# Celeste is here!



## ayesquiggle (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey all! I started this before but I ended up getting super disorganized so if I missed you before I'm sorry! 

This time around: Please just reply to this thread saying you'd like to come, and I'll send you a PM with a dodo code when there's an open spot!

Tips not necessary but always appreciated  thanks y'all!


----------



## navleost (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## Escapesun (Apr 12, 2020)

I love to come I’ll leave a tip!!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 12, 2020)

ill come!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 12, 2020)

Yay id love to come ty ill give tips


----------



## swagdra (Apr 12, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I come by ?


----------



## Lilly (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## meokanako (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## angelcore (Apr 12, 2020)

i’d love to visit please!


----------



## BmanWhoLaughs (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ll bring over some bells


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 12, 2020)

would love to visit ! c:


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 12, 2020)

I pmd u I would love to come by


----------



## lizardon (Apr 12, 2020)

Pm you awhile ago, thanks


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to come, PMing RN


----------



## icypurr (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to stop by for Celeste too, sent pm.   Thanks!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 12, 2020)

You are so busy, but I would love to come when you have space. I will tip


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still open. Thank you!


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 12, 2020)

Id like to visit.


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 12, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 12, 2020)

I still would like to come


----------



## shasha (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still open


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 12, 2020)

Would like to come if possible.


----------



## Shynobi (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd come


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ll visit!


----------



## kjhenf (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to come please!


----------



## Sobia (Apr 12, 2020)

HI! Can I come if you're still open?


----------



## happyabg (Apr 12, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> Hey all! I started this before but I ended up getting super disorganized so if I missed you before I'm sorry!
> 
> This time around: Please just reply to this thread saying you'd like to come, and I'll send you a PM with a dodo code when there's an open spot!
> 
> Tips not necessary but always appreciated  thanks y'all!


Would love to come.


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to come please


----------



## Starfy (Apr 12, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## dlsxyt (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to come!! Will leave some little presents


----------



## courtky (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to come x


----------



## Chibin (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 12, 2020)

If you are still open, I would like to stop by. I won't stay too long.


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 12, 2020)

not sure who just got kicked out, Im sorry about that. please lmk if it was you and ill send u code right away!


----------



## lordbunnir (Apr 12, 2020)

may i come over? :3


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come over please?


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi can I come?


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey are there any open spots?


----------



## ermis (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to visit also :3


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit if she's still there


----------



## kalinn (Apr 12, 2020)

Would like to come please!


----------



## Fluffi (Apr 12, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> Hey all! I started this before but I ended up getting super disorganized so if I missed you before I'm sorry!
> 
> This time around: Please just reply to this thread saying you'd like to come, and I'll send you a PM with a dodo code when there's an open spot!
> 
> Tips not necessary but always appreciated  thanks y'all!


Hi  
Could I come over pls ? I can tip ^^


----------



## CookieIsland (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come by too?


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 12, 2020)

hey everyone, she's gone now  I'm sorry I didn't know she left at 4am I figured it was like at 6!


----------

